
Visual Studio Code – September 2019 (version 1.39) update - seanwilson
https://code.visualstudio.com/updates/v1_39
======
NiekvdMaas
Microsoft is putting an enormous amount of work in the development of VS Code.
More than 70k closed issues and almost 6000 PRs is massive. Good to see it
getting better and better without slowing down or getting bloated (so far). My
favorite recent addition is the official Remote extension.

~~~
snagglegaggle
Very interesting extension. For others, link:
[https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=ms-
vscod...](https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=ms-vscode-
remote.vscode-remote-extensionpack).

The main value-add I could never get set up was the deploy/run with hotkeys. I
guess I will try it again.

